# Is my scorpion dead?



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Just found my two inch pandinus cavimus on its back with its legs scrunched up and its tail on all limp 
Ive only gotten it recently but the owner beforehand said that he/she had not eaten in two weeks :O
Its only in a temp set up (a cricket tub with a few scrunched up tissues)
So could it be molting or is defo dead? and I don't have access to a cam so cant post pics 
Anybody got any advice?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, that doesn't sound good.
does it moves when poked?
It's probably dead i'm afraid.

-J


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It might be shedding?
Don't touch or move it in the mean time...
I know T's do that when they are shedding. (commonly mistaken for death) 

Someone expirienced will probibly post soon.


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope it does not move when I poke it  although I might've seen its leg twitch...and now to top it off the sprayers broke :bash:
Any other ways of raising humidity?


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

Drop a little bit of water on the substrate. Take the sprayer bit off and just put your finger over the whole as if you were pouring vinegar.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Spray bottle or water injection in the substrate, depends on your setup.
You could cover some of the ventilation as well.
Let it be, there is nothing you can do but if it's still in the same position/situation tomorrow, you'll know what to do...

-J


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Still in the same position today and it has started to smell 
Any idea how i could go about preserving the body?


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Anymore news on the state of your scorpion hedwigdan??


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

If it started to smell already, might be too late for preservation.
Freeze it if you want to keep it.

-J


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooops. Think my post was abit late. Sorry for your loss hedwigdan.


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear the poor little scorpion didn't make it *hugs*


----------

